# Best MB for the i9-9900k?



## merlinhimself (Aug 4, 2019)

Looking to build a new PC and wanted to get some suggestions on a good MB for the 9900k.

currently Ive been looking at the Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite ATX 1151. My only concern with it is that it seems to only support 64GB of RAM as far as I can tell. Right now Im only going to use 64, but having the option to go higher would be nice!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 4, 2019)

A good number of asus Z390 motherboards and gigabyte support 128 go Ram via a Bios update, but it's not mentionned on the carcateristics pages of asus website. but it's mentionned on Gigabyte. For example Gigabyte Z390 aorus elite support 128go of Ram:









Z390 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Spécifications | Carte Mère - GIGABYTE France


Une qualité durable par GIGABYTE. Les cartes mères GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ associent innovations, performances et technologies dédiées à la conception de PC...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## merlinhimself (Aug 4, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> A good number of asus Z390 motherboards and gigabyte support 128 go Ram via a Bios update, but it's not mentionned on the carcateristics pages of asus website. but it's mentionned on Gigabyte. For example Gigabyte Z390 aorus elite support 128go of Ram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great to know! Thanks so much!


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2019)

merlinhimself said:


> Oh great to know! Thanks so much!


Even Asus has made announcements of new bios updates supporting 128GB on Z390 but still have not updated their product pages to reflect that. On these platforms you will need to understand what 32GB sticks are available for these boards. These support non-ECC DIMM's , which narrows your options, although some will mention they support certain ECC memory but ignore the ECC and run them as unbuffered.

The memory by Samsung that I'm certain is supported by these boards is this model - *https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=D432G266S1&c=fr&hash=a753LxE04wK4tfldU1ZuINBfTuG3apbtGrf7yCLtB7LL0%2FbqmKBpeZgxMJAVwEBfXUKFc8LGZDQpuXsBDUq3hoii7COvBdwWCCARAI43cdo1UBXZH9QbK%2B8&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhJrqBRDZARIsALhp1WQeaCK2NaaLFGCryc00f3JXVJB6a_Uzkol6D2YavVyH1oN7aWk8oG8aAngEEALw_wcB (M378A4G43MB1-CTD 2666)*


----------

